# Convertir TFT Portatil en TV



## Xepe (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola y muchas gracias de antemano, me gustaria convertir el TFT de mi antiguo portatil en una TV. No se si se podra hacer algo. 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## logdog (Abr 25, 2007)

Yo quiero hacer lo mismo, si te enteras de algo por otra parte avisa.
Gracias.


----------

